# Crazy Updo's!



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For school we're having an updo competition and I'm really stuck on what to do. I've tried google but I can't find anything that looks good and alternative. Anyone have ideas? I'd appreciate pictures. 

 (Please no Lady Gaga, I know for a fact other girls will be doing the hair bow idea)


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 24, 2010)

here is a link to some articles on behind the chair. i love everything about their site but i especially love how they break these down for you - they really helped inspire me when i needed an updo for competition! 

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

also, try looking for updo videos on youtube, fordmodels has some really good ones on there as well. just be creative!!! 

good luck!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

if you go on deviantart, modelmayhem, flickr, pretty much any art website and just look at hair material, you can find loooooooads of inspo! i'm sure your contest is over by now though :c


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_here is a link to some articles on behind the chair. i love everything about their site but i especially love how they break these down for you - they really helped inspire me when i needed an updo for competition! 

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

Behind The Chair - Step-By-Steps

also, try looking for updo videos on youtube, fordmodels has some really good ones on there as well. just be creative!!! 

good luck!_

 
Thanks for that site link! I love it!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it avante garde or formal? I've always been a fan of avante garde with a tree somehow worked into a nature theme. Or Marie Antoinette-giant giant bouf


----------



## Caderas (Jun 15, 2010)

I had the same competition during my first part of school!  Here's another site that will help you with that and further ideas..

HJi | Online community & magazine for salon hairdressers

it's an amazing site!  TIA<3


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_if you go on deviantart, modelmayhem, flickr, pretty much any art website and just look at hair material, you can find loooooooads of inspo! i'm sure your contest is over by now though :c_

 
I find Modelmayhem is pretty good because people will post their best pictures of the hair so you can get a better idea of the look.  But yeah, I agree, your contest is most definitely over but maybe someone else will see this thread and be able to use it!


----------

